# Please advise urgently!



## SMS1975

Hello expats 

I urgently need advice please. I am offered a job with a construction company as a construction manager in Abu Dhabi. They are only offering me a company car and family visas and insurances + 40K a month from which I should pay for accommodation and bills, one 4 yrs old daughter schooling in a good British school, general life expenses and relocating from the UK.

I don't think it will be practical for me to live in Dubai as it is a high possibility that most of the times I'll be travelling to Al Ruwais which will be a nightmare from Dubai. So I will have to live in a nice clean community within Abu Dhabi (preferably a flat as I hate villas)

Please let me know your thoughts urgently as I need to give an answer very soon.

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Jynxgirl

The accomodations if actually in abu dhabi will be quite expensive. You will be out 12 to 15k if you are staying in abu dhabi for accomodations (not plush, just decent) and utility/home expenses alone. You can save a little on this if you were to move out to khalifa or mousafah. School fees will be approximatly 3k to 4k a month, or up. A decent vehicle will be 3k or so for a full size, 4k or more for an suv. If you have to be on the highway much, you will want an suv most likely. Having 15k or so left a month, for a spouse and child to take care of as well, living in abu dhabi, you will be tight. 

You will need to have upfront money for the checks for the first period. Sometimes you can get a lease on 3 or 4 checks but in abu dhabi it is not as easy to get landlords to accept this, and probly not going to get a monthly. You would need start up costs as well to purchase items and to get utlities started. The agent fees if you go thru one is 5% usually as well, paid up front usually.

It is doable. Do not expec to save a whole lot.


----------



## SMS1975

Dear Jynxgirl,

Thanks a lot for your reply.

I made my calculations last night, after adding the extra costs just for living in AD to my family's income here, just to break even the salary should be 46K. So I can't see now why I should accept the offer, and I don't think they will be prepared to add to that 46K what is enough to make it worth leaving the UK.

I lived in Dubai for 3 yrs and have a good idea of the frustration of living in the UAE and dealing with the berocratic system there and the risk I will have specially with paying from my own pocket upfront a year’s rent. What if just after paying that they terminate me for the bad economy or anything?? Then I'll lose the money I paid to the landlord. Plus my daughter's education will be screwed for the year.

I will refuse their offer and stay here in the first world where I can enjoy life and my flying hobby 

Thanks a lot again for your reply.

Take care and good luck there.


----------

